# Comment récupérer les icones d'origine sous OSX



## Fran6 (9 Avril 2005)

Salut tout le monde,

Désolé ,mais jeune switcher, je ne suis pas encore trop au fait d'OSX et ma question est que je ne sais pas comment récupérer l'icone d'origine de HD MAcintosh, celui en haut à droite....

Le sujet a surement dù être déjà abordé mais je ne trouve rien avec la recherche...

Merci pour votre aide

Guinouss

PS: et désolé pour une question aussi idiote.....je sais.....


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Avril 2005)

en fait, ca dépend un peu de ce que tu veux en faire...

A priori, tu peux déjà essayer de faire pomme + i sur ton disque dur, de sélectionner l'icone dans la fenêtre d'informations qui s'ouvre, et de faire un pomme + c pour copier l'image dans ton presse papier.

Maintenant, si tu as quelque-chose de particulier a en faire, il y a moyen de la récupérer autrement et avec une meilleure qualité... Il faudrait que tu en dise plus...


----------



## Lordwizard (9 Avril 2005)

Pour toutes les icones, c'est le même topo:

Tu clic dessus, puis tu fais pomme-I pour avoir les informations...

Dans la fenetre "infos sur", juste en dessous de général, tu as la même petite icone, tu clic dessus et là tu peux l'editer: la copier, la couper, la coller etc...

voila!  

Merci = coup de boule


----------



## r e m y (9 Avril 2005)

Je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux faire... récupérer l'icone du disque dur? C'est à dire? Tu veux copier cette icone pour la coller sur un autre fichier? Ou bien tu a changé l'icone et tu ne sais pas comment revenir à l'icone d'origine???


----------



## Fran6 (9 Avril 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Ou bien tu a changé l'icone et tu ne sais pas comment revenir à l'icone d'origine???



Exactement. En fait, j'ai changé l'icone du disque dur pour en essayer d'autres et maintenant que je voudrais revenir à l'icone d'origine, je ne sais plus comment faire....snif....


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Exactement. En fait, j'ai changé l'icone du disque dur pour en essayer d'autres et maintenant que je voudrais revenir à l'icone d'origine, je ne sais plus comment faire....snif....



essaiye avec Candybar , il devrait te permettre de recuperer ton ancienne icone.....


----------



## kathy h (9 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> essaiye avec Candybar , il devrait te permettre de recuperer ton ancienne icone.....



et on peut l'essayer pendant combien de temps avant de l'acheter?


----------



## Le Gognol (9 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> essaiye avec Candybar , il devrait te permettre de recuperer ton ancienne icone.....



Le fou ! Non, il suffit de faire pomme i sur l'icône pour obtenir la fenêtre d'information, de cliquer sur l'image de l'icône qui s'y trouve (celle du haut de la fenêtre, pas la grosse en bas, ça la sélectionne) et d'appuyer sur la touche "suppr.". 

'+


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et on peut l'essayer pendant combien de temps avant de l'acheter?



21 jours je crois....mais les modification faites durant ces 21 jours resteront au dela.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Le fou ! Non, il suffit de faire pomme i sur l'icône pour obtenir la fenêtre d'information, de cliquer sur l'image de l'icône qui s'y trouve (celle du haut de la fenêtre, pas la grosse en bas, ça la sélectionne) et d'appuyer sur la touche "suppr.".
> 
> '+



pouvais pas le dire plus tôt......  


merci...........


----------



## Fran6 (9 Avril 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Le fou ! Non, il suffit de faire pomme i sur l'icône pour obtenir la fenêtre d'information, de cliquer sur l'image de l'icône qui s'y trouve (celle du haut de la fenêtre, pas la grosse en bas, ça la sélectionne) et d'appuyer sur la touche "suppr.".
> 
> '+



Super !!!! Je me disais bien aussi que ce genre de chose était simple sous Windows, ça ne pouvait pas être si difficile sous Mac....Un simple "Suppr" et l'affaire st réglée....Merci Le Gognol et merci Apple pour avoir créé ces merveilles dont je n'arrive plus à me détacher....Par contre, ma femme est moins contente, elle.....

Bye

Guinouss


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Avril 2005)

et ton porte monnaie, ca va ? Souvent il aime moins aussi


----------



## Fran6 (9 Avril 2005)

Mon porte monnaie il me fait carrément la gueule depuis Février.... :rose:


----------



## kathy h (13 Avril 2005)

question complètement idiote : elle est ou la touche " supprime" euh...... ?  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> question complètement idiote : elle est ou la touche " supprime" euh...... ?  :rateau:



la fleche en arriere,au dessus de la touche entree.....


----------



## PinkTurtle (16 Avril 2005)

J'ai le même genre de problème: je voudrais restaurer les icones d'origine, modifiées avec CandyBar.

Le petit problème c'est que j'ai desinstallé CandyBar ( je voulais plutot utiliser Shapeshifter). Du coup, quand je me suis apercue qu'il n'y avait pas d'autre moyen que de reinstaller candybar, je l'ai installé mais j'avais supprimer les fichiers de librairie.

Dans CandyBar, quand je demande "restore Icons",  l'ibook me met:
"no backup exists for /Users/camille/Library/Application Support/CandyBar/ToolbarAppsFolderIcon.ics"

Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me donner son fichier. Ca doit etre le même non?
merci, ce serait super sympa. 
Demain, je fais une demo a ma tante de mac os x et je voudrais pa qu'elle ait des icones a la con qui trainent partout!


----------



## PinkTurtle (16 Avril 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Le fou ! Non, il suffit de faire pomme i sur l'icône pour obtenir la fenêtre d'information, de cliquer sur l'image de l'icône qui s'y trouve (celle du haut de la fenêtre, pas la grosse en bas, ça la sélectionne) et d'appuyer sur la touche "suppr.".
> 
> '+



Je precise que cette manip ne marche pas pour moi vu que c'est les icones du systeme que j'ai changé....


----------



## chedya (16 Avril 2005)

Oui sinon tu fais un pomme + i, tu te place sur l'icone e et tu fais pomme + x


----------

